# Question about crufts



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

this is the wording from the schedule

ADMISSION Exhibitors will be admitted on production of their passes as set out in Rule 6 on page
132 and can purchase further passes at a reduced rate for any day. Please Note: Partners (i.e. 2
or more owners) will receive only ONE additional free Helpers Pass. An Exhibitor entering a single
dog which is owned by only one person is entitled to ONE admission pass.

Now Percy is in mine and mums name (for this reason) so I will get two passes but i am taking someone else as well

Will she be able to buy a pass on the day at my exhibitor gate, or does she need to go in the front door so to speak?( I hope not, she'll get lost  )
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

As far as I remember, she will have to buy pass at the public gate, I'm afraid


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

As far as I remember you can buy a ticket and then go to the exhibitors entrance. I'm sure I did that one year


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

If she buys a ticket online she should be able to come round to the exhibitors doors with you, or she could just go to the main doors buy a ticket then meet you  I've always gone in with dogs, so not to sure.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Forget that I remember now, we sent one through the visitor entrance and told them to wait there and then we went through the exhibitors gate and walked round to them


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

pearltheplank said:


> As far as I remember, she will have to buy pass at the public gate, I'm afraid


we went through exhibitors gates last year and oh was able to purchase a ticket there.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm still waiting for mine to turn up, almost everyone I know has had theirs already.

How many passes will we get ? We've got 2 dogs entered and they are both in joint names ?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i got my pass last Friday , i think i'm right in saying you'll get 3 passes S


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my passes and info  I'll be getting two passes.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Had my passes but only had 2  

Last year I had one dog entered but had 2 passes, this year I have two dogs entered and again only have 2 passes... what happened to the helpers passes ???? Cheap gits !!!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Had my passes but only had 2
> 
> Last year I had one dog entered but had 2 passes, this year I have two dogs entered and again only have 2 passes... what happened to the helpers passes ???? Cheap gits !!!


I think you could have 5 different dogs all in joint ownership with 5 different people and you will only get 1 helper pass.

Had to pay for mum's pass because Blu is only in my name.. O well!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

You can buy tickets at the exhibitors entrances, and you can go in those will 'normal' tickets as well.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Or just go to the exhibitors' entrance and look out for someone with more dogs than people and ask if you can walk in with them :lol:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Just having 2 is ok as I won't be going anyway, just think it's a bit tight of them not to give the additional helpers pass that we had last year.


----------



## Yvetter (Mar 3, 2011)

Please can anyone tell me who takes the pictures at crufts ... as ive been searching for ages.My dog won her class 2010 and got reserve best bitch , loads of pics were taken of her but i cant find out who the photographer was...any ideas please..Yvette


----------

